# PB Repair



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A few PB fittings that needed to be replaced. These (2) tees were in the attic.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

These are the repairs. This ought to satisfy those who view sharkbites as hackish.....:laughing:


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sharkbites = hackish AND more expensive than the PB-PEX couplings.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

are those just pex couplings? Or do they make a special pb-pex coupling?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ibeplumber said:


> are those just pex couplings? Or do they make a special pb-pex coupling?


 




The couplings are a special transition fitting. They are made to transition from PB to Pex.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice job, I love those PB to pex adaptors, makes a clean long lasting repair


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Poly fittings have a slightly larger OD than Pex. You can easily tell the difference by the ribbing as the poly ribs are spaced closer toger. You can't fit the poly end into Pex.
Nice job Tommy.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Also the ID is different from PB to Pex. 

A fellow plumber told me today that the grey PB pipe is no longer made. I was not aware of that. Not that it matters because we can always transition to Pex.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ibeplumber said:


> are those just pex couplings? Or do they make a special pb-pex coupling?


 




Keep these with you if you're running into PB. You'll need 1/2" and 3/4".


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This package is more visible.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> The couplings are a special transition fitting. They are made to transition from PB to Pex.


Thanks:thumbsup: We dont see PB around here very often at all :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

PB Plumbings accident ready to happen. At least they were not the poly PB fittings those are notorious for breaking once the air temperature changes a little bit.

I must of fixed 10 different mobile homes in the last two months because of busted fittings. 

Nice job on the repair By the way :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> Poly fittings have a slightly larger OD than Pex. You can easily tell the difference by the ribbing as the poly ribs are spaced closer toger. You can't fit the poly end into Pex.
> Nice job Tommy.


No the OD ia the same as PEX, CPVC and Copper...

The ID is different... The ID of PEX is larger and the tube has a thinner wall than PEX.

Polybutylene is SDR-11 and PEX is SDR-9


----------

